# 15x8 on a mk2?



## prjctmk2 (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a mk2 golf, and i just got H&R springs, and bilstein struts. does anyone know if 15x8 wheels will fit w/o bump steer?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 15x8 on a mk2? (prjctmk2)*

Widest we know to fit is 15x7". ET 37


----------



## prjctmk2 (Jul 17, 2008)

ight man thanks


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: 15x8 on a mk2? (prjctmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prjctmk2* »_i have a mk2 golf, and i just got H&R springs, and bilstein struts. does anyone know if 15x8 wheels will fit w/o bump steer?

in the rear yes, in the front... only with some cutting on the fenders


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

im about to put some 15x8 with 195 50 r15 om my mk2 golf. ill let you know how the fit and post up some pics. the rims are factory 14 in centers hubs welded to 15x8 rim with stock offset. 10:31 rims fit







just gotta raise front up and take pics


_Modified by calituner at 1:00 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## prjctmk2 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the help, calituner, yeah hit me up with some pics when u get a chance, i will try to put some up too


----------



## junn1227 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (prjctmk2)*

It will definitely fit with a little bit of fender cutting








I have a set of 15x8 et0 waiting to be mounted with some 195/45/15. 
Good Luck!










_Modified by junn1227 at 8:10 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## prjctmk2 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks, i think im going to stick with some 15x7, and dang a 185 on a 8" wheel, thats going to be stretched like heck


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (prjctmk2)*

15x8, et15, 195-45-15 tires all day long. just make sure your fenders are rolled.


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

heres my 15x8 steelies for reference

































_Modified by calituner at 7:54 PM 8-1-2008_
i put these on after i found out one of my aluline (aka fake ats cups) was previously damaged and the weld was leaking air










_Modified by calituner at 8:00 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (calituner)*

15x8 195/45/15 tire. no rubbing issues and i didnt have to cut or widen my fenders. i can go a little lower, but then i will have to worry about fenders. they are cut on the inside however...


----------



## v-dubkyle (Nov 17, 2010)

calituner said:


> heres my 15x8 steelies for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your offset? im planning on getting widened corrado steelies, with same tire size, thanks.


----------



## srm (Jun 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Widest we know to fit is 15x7". ET 37


:facepalm: 
...i get tires from you on occasion and am very happy, but you guys need dubbers over at tirerack to set your wheel fitments straight.


----------

